# Sister Ships!



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Had my Club show this weekend and I tried to make my First Diorama. It is scene of two ships that come along to a damaged Star Ship. I titled it “Sister Ships come to the aid of an Old Veteran” The two ships are named after the local Townships that I live near. And I used the Hood as my damaged ship. Thanks to Thomas Sasser for the decals, and getting them rushed to me. I had the newer ships in the Frank Joseph’s design font, and the hood in the original ST font. I Won a Certificate of merit.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow, absolutely beautiful! What was the main colour used for the NCC-7103 ship? I like the slightly blueish tint.

Dan


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Thank you. Sorry for the HUge Picture. I have uploaded to my Site a smaller cversion that doesn't take such a long load time. yet it won't delete the old large one. Hope to fix it soon. The ships were actually done in two different colors. One in Tamiya Sky Grey, and the other in Tamiya Blue Grey.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Ok fixed the Huge file. LOL Here is the Plate I had made up.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool! I like the cloud leaking out of the nacelle.

Do you have some close-ups of the individual ships?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Great job on those, Tom! 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Great Job, I think the Tamiya Blue Grey works just great.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> Great Job, I think the Tamiya Blue Grey works just great.


Yeah, I'm definitely going to give it a try on my next Enterprise... I wonder how it would look on the 18" Ertl version?

Dan


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Great models and scene! I'll bet the Captain of the Hood felt relieved to see two heavy cruiser show up to help. Who did the Hood tangle with?


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Very cool! I like the cloud leaking out of the nacelle.
> 
> Do you have some close-ups of the individual ships?


Yes, You can see them at my web site 

The individual Pages are:

http://www.freewebs.com/tholian/Hood.html

http://www.freewebs.com/tholian/poug.html

http://www.freewebs.com/tholian/Wappfalls.html




Griffworks said:


> Great job on those, Tom!


Thanks Griff. 




Tripdeer said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely going to give it a try on my next Enterprise... I wonder how it would look on the 18" Ertl version?


I actually have used it on a kit bash that I am working on. Waiting on the decals from Thomas to complete, but I do have the ship painted and some of the details in completion














Stimpson J. Cat said:


> Great models and scene! I'll bet the Captain of the Hood felt relieved to see two heavy cruiser show up to help. Who did the Hood tangle with?


Had the idea of adding one of those fake rocks made out of sponge. The ones you see at stores that are already done. And then having a Klingon BattleCruiser on the opposite side leaving in a hurry. But I haven't got that far yet. LOL


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Tholian said:


> Had the idea of adding one of those fake rocks made out of sponge. The ones you see at stores that are already done. And then having a Klingon BattleCruiser on the opposite side leaving in a hurry. But I haven't got that far yet. LOL


Not too big of a hurry I hope. I'm sure the Hood gave as well as it took!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Stimpson J. Cat said:


> Not too big of a hurry I hope. I'm sure the Hood gave as well as it took!


Nope, I am going to put some battle damage on the Klingon Ship as well. But I am making it look more like the Hood was surprised and taken off gaurd. Thats how she got the way she is. Poor old girl (sniff sniff)


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Tholian, SENSATIONAL idea! I have 2 PL Ent's waiting to be done and you have now made me plan to go out and buy a few more. I love the Tamiya Blue grey, and the battle weary version has really inspired me to try something along those lines. Great work!!! Cheers, Fox.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

I really like the Wapingers Falls 1/2 refit! It even faithfully
includes the registration number on the secondary hull
ala Phase II.

The primary hull gash on the Hood is also quite effective, caught
me a bit by surprise, the first time I saw it.

Edge


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Edge said:


> I really like the Wapingers Falls 1/2 refit! It even faithfully
> includes the registration number on the secondary hull
> ala Phase II.
> 
> ...


Yea, sometimes you don't pick it up right away. But it is there. 

Foxtrot >>> If you want to do damage, what you do is cut a big hole in somewhere. then cover it with a thin sheet of styrene. Then blend in the edges with a putty. After that, you take an X-Acto knife to it, and you cut the rips and tears in it to look like plating. If you use the kit plastic, it is to thick and looks like crap. I read somewhere with pictures on how to do it, but I can't remember the Web site now.

Old age I guess.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Had the time to look at the pictures, looks good. The idea of the diorama was just right. Like the name plate.

But I think I recognized the damage as being made by a Tholian.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Had the time to look at the pictures, looks good. The idea of the diorama was just right. Like the name plate.
> 
> But I think I recognized the damage as being made by a Tholian.


 :jest: Could be

Here is the ships at the show. BTW, did I meantion the the Warp Nacelles lit up? I got these flashing Belly Button lights and attached them to the inside red-clear part of the Bussard collector. Wish there was a way to show you a movie file to see them in action.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

No, you did not mentioned lights. The belly button lights, do they flash only red?
I found in a bubble gum? machine at stores that had rings that flashed red/green, I got some for possible model lights. I do not know if I will light my FJD Tug I am working on.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> No, you did not mentioned lights. The belly button lights, do they flash only red?
> I found in a bubble gum? machine at stores that had rings that flashed red/green, I got some for possible model lights. I do not know if I will light my FJD Tug I am working on.


Got these at a dollar store. They flash red and Green, but the green is not as noticeable with the red tint on the Bussard collector. And the flash from Red to green actually makes it look like a reaction is going on. Since they flash so fast and bright. But you have to be sure you do a good paint job on the rest of the Clear domes, because the flash will bleed right through. You also have to cut out the parts that hold the clear domes onto the front. That way the lights can be slipped in from the front easily. I super glued them to the bussard collector, and then when the light wears out, I snap the old light off, and replace it with a new one. Sorry for the pic, I have a crappy digital camera.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Tholian said:


> Got these at a dollar store. They flash red and Green, but the green is not as noticeable with the red tint on the Bussard collector. And the flash from Red to green actually makes it look like a reaction is going on. Since they flash so fast and bright. But you have to be sure you do a good paint job on the rest of the Clear domes, because the flash will bleed right through. You also have to cut out the parts that hold the clear domes onto the front. That way the lights can be slipped in from the front easily. I super glued them to the bussard collector, and then when the light wears out, I snap the old light off, and replace it with a new one. Sorry for the pic, I have a crappy digital camera.


Thanks for the info. As I was reading how you put the lights in, an idea formed.What about running wires from the lights through the model down to the stand and have the batteries and a switch there. As being LEDs they should last years.

But as you said the key is the paint on the bussard collectors. Red paint or would red stain glass paint work. I never put lights in a model yet, this might be the time.

Lloyd:thumbsup:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Thanks for the info. As I was reading how you put the lights in, an idea formed.What about running wires from the lights through the model down to the stand and have the batteries and a switch there. As being LEDs they should last years.
> 
> But as you said the key is the paint on the bussard collectors. Red paint or would red stain glass paint work. I never put lights in a model yet, this might be the time.
> 
> Lloyd:thumbsup:


Well, as for the Bussard collectors, I used Tamiya Clear red. That seems to work great, and after a couple of coats, it looks as if the piece was molded in Red. As for LEDs, you can do LED's and then do the wiring into the box or base. You can talk to almost anyone in the forum about that. Another thing you can do if you make the base large enough is run fiber-optic to the areas you want lit, and have the bulbs or LEDs in the base. That way when they burn out all you have to do is replace the bulb in the base, and the model stays the same. Just another suggestion for ya. Be sure to post anything you do here, I would love to see it.:wave:


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Thanks for the info. As I was reading how you put the lights in, an idea formed.What about running wires from the lights through the model down to the stand and have the batteries and a switch there. As being LEDs they should last years.
> 
> But as you said the key is the paint on the bussard collectors. Red paint or would red stain glass paint work. I never put lights in a model yet, this might be the time.
> 
> Lloyd:thumbsup:


Just to let you guys know...If you have a *"Michael's"* Arts & Crafts store around where you live, they sell a lot of the little light up villages (For under the tree, or for a window display), and also sell little battery-powered light sets for decorating those villages. 

These packages have a series of little LED's chain-linked (like normal XMas lights)together, and have a plug in option for AC power. I got one set of multi-colored ones set up as 'chaser' lights, about a year ago. I think the company that makes them is *LOMAX*. (I'll check when I get home, and let you know tomorrow.)

I think Michael's has light kits and fiber optic kits in the bridal/foam/flowers areas, as well.

Another thought: Maybe you could use medium diameter fiber optics for the bussards, running the lines down into the base, where you'd have the battery and the lights (easy access). If you arrange the lights & the fiber ends right, theoretically one set of chasers could be used to light BOTH engines.
:tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Captain,

I do have a Michael's near by. I knew about LOMAX lights, but I did not know about the LEDs. I will check and see what they have got tomorrow.Thanks.

My idea for the belly button lights are to take the batteries out and put wires in it's place. Running the wires through the model to the display stand,then to a switch and batteries on the stand. Changing the batteries will then be easy.

Tholian,

The model I am on now is PNT Models FJD Tug. All but the nacelles are finished,so putting lights the way I said will not work. I will try the way you did on your model and see how it works for me. If all goes good for me this will be my first model with lights.

Thank you for all the advice.

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Tholian,
> 
> The model I am on now is PNT Models FJD Tug. All but the nacelles are finished,so putting lights the way I said will not work. I will try the way you did on your model and see how it works for me. If all goes good for me this will be my first model with lights.
> 
> ...


Let me know how you make out!!


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

Captain America said:


> ... I think the company that makes them is *LOMAX*.


It's actually *LEMAX*. Apparently they distribute these Chinese-made light sets under thier name. The address on the box is:

*LEMAX, Inc.
25 Pequot Way,
Canton, MA 02021*

The set of chasers that I was talking about comes with 36 red & green bulbs and was Item #94399. (I got a 1999 release, so I don't know if they are still making them... :freak: :wave:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Captain America said:


> It's actually *LEMAX*. Apparently they distribute these Chinese-made light sets under thier name. The address on the box is:
> 
> *LEMAX, Inc.
> 25 Pequot Way,
> ...


I went to the Michael’s' Craft store and found the Lemax lights. But they were not chasers. They were either white or colored lights that was in a set of 20 and stayed constant lighting. And the lights were in a series like those of real Christmas lights. So I looked around with full intentions of getting them when I came across these lights that are actual individual lights that are in long strands. Looks like they will work better for lighting in the aspect that you can put them in areas without worrying about the lights being so close. Plus these lights strands are about 12” long. The Lemax lights were $6+, these were about $3 each, So I bought about 4 sets, and now I have to find something to light up LOL. You can get them in Michaels’s Arts and Crafts, and they are in the Bridal section.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Captain America said:


> It's actually *LEMAX*. Apparently they distribute these Chinese-made light sets under thier name. The address on the box is:
> 
> *LEMAX, Inc.
> 25 Pequot Way,
> ...


I checked Michael's for the lights, all they had were clear. Bulbs are fine, but I hate to build a model and the lights burn out, unless I make a way to get in to the model to replace the bulbs. But I thank you for your help.

Lloyd


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Tholian said:


> Got these at a dollar store. They flash red and Green, but the green is not as noticeable with the red tint on the Bussard collector. And the flash from Red to green actually makes it look like a reaction is going on. Since they flash so fast and bright. But you have to be sure you do a good paint job on the rest of the Clear domes, because the flash will bleed right through. You also have to cut out the parts that hold the clear domes onto the front. That way the lights can be slipped in from the front easily. I super glued them to the bussard collector, and then when the light wears out, I snap the old light off, and replace it with a new one. Sorry for the pic, I have a crappy digital camera.


That looks like one of those strobe light plastic rings that I get in the quarter gumball machines at the local grocery store. They are fantastic. they each have two very very small led's in them (under 1/2 millimeter, if not smaller) and they flash very fast. You turn the ring to turn them off and on and if you break the plastic ring part that goes around the finger off, they should slide right inside the PL TOS E engines. I have a couple that do red/green, red/blue and red/yellow. It appears the red is the constant color. They cost me 50 cents a peice out of the gumball machine. And being LED's they should last forever and the batteries are replaceable.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Tholian, 

I will check Michael's for the set. You might check Big Lots. They have grain of wheat christmas lights in clear, and multi-colored. The battery packs have a switch to set to flash or steady. I think the cost is about $2.99.

On the matter of the nacelle lights, I have been experimenting, and the results look good. What I am going to try is to just push the nacelle caps on without gluing, so I can remove lights when batteries go dead. I will not glue the lights in if I can get away with it ,so I can just remove caps and drop out lights. That's the plan. Thanks for the tips.

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Tholian,
> 
> I will check Michael's for the set. You might check Big Lots. They have grain of wheat christmas lights in clear, and multi-colored. The battery packs have a switch to set to flash or steady. I think the cost is about $2.99.


I was at Big Lots yesterday and bought a "rope" light. It is a clear tube with a grain of wheat bulb every couple inches. The price was only $5.99 and there is hundreds of bulbs per string. As you mentioned, they have the battery powered mini strings (20 bulbs) for $2.99, but at my local Big Lots they had mini strings of LED lights. The LED bodies are shaped like stars but that might be useful for different effects.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> That looks like one of those strobe light plastic rings that I get in the quarter gumball machines at the local grocery store. They are fantastic. they each have two very very small led's in them (under 1/2 millimeter, if not smaller) and they flash very fast. You turn the ring to turn them off and on and if you break the plastic ring part that goes around the finger off, they should slide right inside the PL TOS E engines. I have a couple that do red/green, red/blue and red/yellow. It appears the red is the constant color. They cost me 50 cents a peice out of the gumball machine. And being LED's they should last forever and the batteries are replaceable.


I have spent a lot of quarters hoping to get any color except red/green. The ring lights are what I am trying in my PL PNT/FJD model and it looks pretty good.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Wow I've been getting red/blue and red/yellow and I think I have one red/green and I want more red/greennnnnnnss (speaking of red green don't ya just love the red green show)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> Wow I've been getting red/blue and red/yellow and I think I have one red/green and I want more red/greennnnnnnss (speaking of red green don't ya just love the red green show)


I like it. I bought some that were magnetic from Michael's. That was the first time I saw them. They make it easy to light models with out wires and other parts to buy. I still drop some quarters, in the hope of finding the rare (as of down here) blue/red.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> That looks like one of those strobe light plastic rings that I get in the quarter gumball machines at the local grocery store. They are fantastic. they each have two very very small led's in them (under 1/2 millimeter, if not smaller) and they flash very fast. You turn the ring to turn them off and on and if you break the plastic ring part that goes around the finger off, they should slide right inside the PL TOS E engines. I have a couple that do red/green, red/blue and red/yellow. It appears the red is the constant color. They cost me 50 cents a peice out of the gumball machine. And being LED's they should last forever and the batteries are replaceable.


Well, I got mine at the dollar store. But they are exactly the same. And yes, they fit right in the Warp nacelles like they were made for it. All I have found was Red and Green. But the Red and yellow would be a little more closer to the right colors.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> On the matter of the nacelle lights, I have been experimenting, and the results look good. What I am going to try is to just push the nacelle caps on without gluing, so I can remove lights when batteries go dead. I will not glue the lights in if I can get away with it ,so I can just remove caps and drop out lights. That's the plan. Thanks for the tips.
> 
> Lloyd :wave:


Thats what i did, I had to cut the ridge that holds the nacelle caps in place, and then you have to trim off the clear inside piece of the Bussard collector so it will slide in and out with ease. It seems to work putting in the cap, and it fits snug enough to hold. If you see the one picture here, after I took the picture, and posted it, I noticed that the one nacelle cap came out and was hanging out during the picture. That is from the Bellybutton light


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I've got a bunch of the red/yellow ones


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

https://www.flashingblinkylights.co..._items.asp?page_id=17&categ_id=3&parent_ids=0

This site has ring lights you have got to see.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> https://www.flashingblinkylights.co..._items.asp?page_id=17&categ_id=3&parent_ids=0
> 
> This site has ring lights you have got to see.


I would say the flashing Aurora ring would look cool as Warp units. May have to buy 25 just to see. :jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Tholian said:


> I would say the flashing Aurora ring would look cool as Warp units. May have to buy 25 just to see. :jest:


I thought that too, but it looks like it is moving to slow. 
Hurry and buy them so you can tell me how they work, and then you can send me some.:devil:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I thought that too, but it looks like it is moving to slow.
> Hurry and buy them so you can tell me how they work, and then you can send me some.:devil:


And for some reason, I knew you were going to say that. :jest:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, the Sister Ships gave me a Gold medal. The first time I won First prize with any model. They have always been Silvers or less. Went down to the Long Island Show today and it was great time.

Missed seeing Ziz though. Where were you?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulation Tholian! :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Congratulation Tholian! :thumbsup::wave:



Thank you kind sir! :wave:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

VVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Nice !!!
I bet you and I and several others are looking forward to the "Refit" coming out soon !


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Hey Thol!

I was there with my girlfriend and some model friends, so we were only thru the room real fast, then off to do other things. Had I known you were coming, I'd have looked for you, but I only vaguely remember what ya look like.  

Congrats on the award. One of my above mentioned friends did the judging, so sci-fi got a fair shake this year. Hopefully the club that runs the show will learn from it.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Ziz, you mean Modeler friends(we are not good looking enough to be models).


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Congrats on the Gold Tholian


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Ziz said:


> Hey Thol!
> 
> I was there with my girlfriend and some model friends, so we were only thru the room real fast, then off to do other things. Had I known you were coming, I'd have looked for you, but I only vaguely remember what ya look like.
> 
> Congrats on the award. One of my above mentioned friends did the judging, so sci-fi got a fair shake this year. Hopefully the club that runs the show will learn from it.


Too bad I missed you. I was around, and I haven't changed that much. Well, less hair and grey. and maybe I lost a few pounds.... and maybe... OH well :jest: But it is to bad I could have hooked up with you. Would have been nice to have chatted in person with you again. Do you remember seeing my pieces while you were there? :wave:


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Yeah, I saw them, but as I said, I wasn't around long, especially since I didn't enter anything this year.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Nice !!!
> I bet you and I and several others are looking forward to the "Refit" coming out soon !


Thank you, yes; every time I hear, or talk about the refit, my Nipples get hard. Oooppsss!!!. There they go again! :jest:


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

AAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! :drunk: 

There's a visual I didn't need!!! :freak: 

And I can't...poke...my....mind's....eye!!!!!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Ziz said:


> AAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There's a visual I didn't need!!!
> And I can't...poke...my....mind's....eye!!!!!


I sometimes tell people that I am going to a model show. And then they say, Your a Model? and of course, I reply with, "Why yes! I model Speedos and Thong underwear. Why do you ask?" :jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Tholian said:


> I sometimes tell people that I am going to a model show. And then they say, Your a Model? and of course, I reply with, "Why yes! I model Speedos and Thong underwear. Why do you ask?" :jest:



You are so versatile. A model and modeler! Do you have any photos of you as a model? PLEASE DO NOT SHOW THEM! I have enough problems in life. :jest:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> You are so versatile. A model and modeler! Do you have any photos of you as a model? PLEASE DO NOT SHOW THEM! I have enough problems in life. :jest:



Oh, but now I must.

Here I am getting ready from one of my Shows. :jest:


----------



## Ray A (Mar 16, 2000)

Well that's better than a picture of the hard nipples.

Great work on the ships!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Tholian said:


> Oh, but now I must.
> 
> Here I am getting ready from one of my Shows. :jest:


I can see why they ask you if you are a model.:freak:


----------

